# Horrorfind



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I didn't see a thread for this so I thought I would start one. Anyone else going?

I am flying to Chicago and checking out some schools there. Then I am driving from there with a fellow board member to Maryland. 

I went to the last two fangoria's and I hope this one is way better. *excited*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If the money's there, I'll be going, but being that I already spent $1500 on a trip to Florida, and need to spend $500+ on a trip to Ohio next month, it's not looking good.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Trips this summer for me are endless. I'm having people come into town on the 28th of this month. Then in July I have to go to Maui as a "family" trip. Then going to Chicago, then Maryland, and I'm trying to convince the person I'm going with to stop in Michigan so I can see Bad Religion!!! hahaha That would so rock if you came!


----------

